# Life's a Tripp



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

I know most people are tired of winter snow and ready to put away the shovels but I know someone who will miss it when it's gone:


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Just think of all the mountains you can climb, after the snow's gone! And no sliding on icy spots! Think of the flowers! ok, Tripp probably doesn't notice flowers, but he sure looks cute sitting in them!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Not my Charlie never tired of winter and snow, Canadian, born and raised


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Bella is the same she loves to romp in the foot & a half deep snow in our back yard.
But my wife & I are sure tired of cleaning her up when she wants back in though.
Tripp43, you have my deepest sympathy. 
I'm from Nova Scotia, but have lived in Ontario since I was a youngster
I've been watching the weather network & have noticed storm after storm after storm you've been hit with this winter.
I'm fed up with the 50 cm of snow we've got, can't imagine dealing with the meters of snow you've been receiving.

Mike D


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

The snow can stay, it's way better than mud, but the ice can leave at any time.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a magnificent photo, really shows off Tripp's beauty!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

It never snows here, However Rylie and Auggie do get to swim in the pool year round. I might need to take them up in the mountains and see what they think of the snow...But then if they really like it I'll feel bad I don't take them all the time. Aha what they don't know won't hurt em.


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

WHAT A GREAT ACTION SHOT! You'll treasure these forever. Keep taking them... and posting them so we can see, too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Tripp43 said:


> I know most people are tired of winter snow and ready to put away the shovels but I know someone who will miss it when it's gone:


What a great photo!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Just Trippin'*

A little fun Saturday with our guy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like a great trail. Tripp looks very interested in what's cooking over the fire.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Love that shot with him relaxing behind the fire.

Mike D


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Ski Tripp!!*

Enjoying a beautiful weekend with our boy. He is up for anything...even a little dress-up.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

What is it about wooden branches that goldens are attracted too?
All the goldens I've had would rather have a wooden branch that any toy I could get at the pets store...Humm..makes me think of a new dog toy to put into production. Small branches, medium and large tree trunks.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad you enjoyed your Ski Tripp!, lovely photos of your handsome boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tripp*

Tripp is just beautiful. Love the pictures!!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Test-ok said:


> What is it about wooden branches that goldens are attracted too?
> All the goldens I've had would rather have a wooden branch that any toy I could get at the pets store...Humm..makes me think of a new dog toy to put into production. Small branches, medium and large tree trunks.


Tripp likes your idea. He loves them, it's the only thing he chews on really. Without fail he will want a stick on the return of a hike...we call them his "homing sticks".


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Trippin' with Durango*

This is Tripp playing with his best bud Durango, who's 10 months old and lots of energy to match. These Boxers can sure tire a Tripp out. I laughed when I saw all these pics...they don't look much like "play"; especially the one that "only looks like Tripp is carrying Durango by the collar". :bowl:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello Tripp and Durango, from your friends Neeko & Molson.....We love the snow too!!!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Nancie, great to see all your snow babies. The boys are looking handsome as ever and wow your grand-daughter has grown so much. They all love the snow but I gotta say, "enough already".


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Brrr. Beautiful pictures, cold snow


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Tripp43 said:


> I know most people are tired of winter snow and ready to put away the shovels but I know someone who will miss it when it's gone:


That is one awesome picture!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Blue and Golden?*

We are still having full blown winter here in Newfoundland, even though the calendar says it's spring. Even Tripp is getting tired of it now.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos, especially the one of him asleep. Tripp is gorgeous!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your handsome Tripp.
Beautiful scenery.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Tripp and family hope you all have a great weekend!.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Hi Tripp and family hope you all have a great weekend!.


Hi to Mr.B and mom. We are all doing fine here, still waiting for this snow to melt though. Tripp is extra happy this weekend cause mom and dad are both home from work with him. I posted some pictures from this past August at the end....I can't bare any more snow pictures.
Wishing all a fun and safe weekend. :wavey:


----------

